# Forgot to tip Help



## Davedd (Jan 15, 2021)

My friend ordered a pizza...

He was busy when the delivery guy got here, so I signed the paper thing (is it bad I dont know what its called lol).  Its a cold windy day so we were both in a hurry to get back inside and I forgot to tip. 

I feel really guilty and we order from that place a lot.  What do I do?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2021)

Nothing.

Tipping is not mandatory/obligatory. It's merely considered good manners in some countries.


----------



## Davedd (Jan 15, 2021)

Im from the US. Here, tipping is basically mandatory because it counts towards peoples' wages.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2021)

It's your money though. If you choose not to tip that is perfectly your choice, mate. 

It's a custom, nothing else.


----------



## Davedd (Jan 15, 2021)

I guess your right.  Its probably too late to do anything anyway. Thanks for th advice


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2021)

I understand your concerns though. A decent tip can and will make someone's day.

Though it's not really a good idea to be reliant on the goodwill of others to stay afloat in such a way.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 15, 2021)

I have called the resturant when I overtipped and they brought back the extra money. Maybe you can call them & have the deliverer come back for the tip? It might work, although I've never tried to call to give a tip, just to get the extra tip back. It might work...


----------



## Mambi (Jan 15, 2021)

Davedd said:


> My friend ordered a pizza...
> 
> He was busy when the delivery guy got here, so I signed the paper thing (is it bad I dont know what its called lol).  Its a cold windy day so we were both in a hurry to get back inside and I forgot to tip.
> 
> I feel really guilty and we order from that place a lot.  What do I do?



You have no obligations, but if you really feel bad about it, simply call the place and ask them who delivered your pizza and if they are working...and if they are go to the place and give the person some extra money.


----------

